# what to do with bear hide?



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

Make a fuzzy, winter loin cloth?


----------



## CNY guy (Mar 2, 2012)

Would make a nice back quiver.


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

hahaha I love the loin cloth idea...want to be a model for it?  I also like the quiver idea.
Thanks guys!


----------



## Ehunter42 (Mar 3, 2010)

Make some throw pillows for the couch, or even make a set of fuzzy slippers! They'd certainly be warm!


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

didn't think of the slippers, that sounds good...not sure about the pillow, if I would trust the bear hide to be that clean right next to my face lol


----------



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

Mittens? Hat?


----------



## Bowdoc (Jan 22, 2003)

How about a bear vest.


----------



## hoot619 (Dec 17, 2011)

A pair of big mitts fur side on back would be awesome , make em big enough for woolen mitts to go inside. Be warm as toast plus really a attention getter. Something to be really proud of. Ken U.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Too bad you didnt save the paws, could have made the fur mits and had the claws on them, that would have been pretty entertaining


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Chiro_Archer said:


> Too bad you didnt save the paws, could have made the fur mits and had the claws on them, that would have been pretty entertaining


Yeah, entertaining until you needed to scratch yourself... instant circumcision. OUCH.


----------



## bullelk1 (May 10, 2007)

Cut a hole in the middle, stick your head through it, tie on a rope belt, and go to the store. People will think you are Rambo...


----------



## upncomer (Sep 10, 2012)

i would have to say make a back quiver and a pair of mitts. for the mitts i would make them very easy to slip on and off or possibly keep them attached so you can use them while late season hunting. or possibly a hand warmer (tube style)


----------



## Hurricane (Apr 20, 2006)

Send it to me that way you wont be stressed about what to do with it. lol


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

upncomer said:


> i would have to say make a back quiver and a pair of mitts. for the mitts i would make them very easy to slip on and off or possibly keep them attached so you can use them while late season hunting. or possibly a hand warmer (tube style)


thats a good idea, thanks!


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

Bed cover for the cabin or house


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

Donate it to your taxidermist and get a discount on your next taxidermy job.


----------



## hebegb (Aug 11, 2006)

Use it as a backdrop for a wall hanging (deer mount, fish, antique snow shoes and poles, etc.)


----------

